# orlando area anyone???



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

hey all,

i havent found a current thread with members from the orlando area, was wondering if there are any active groups or people with dart frogs meet in the orlando area? I sent a pm to one user from a 2006 thread but i dunno if that was just a long shot....

also..I am looking to buy some wood for the viv im building and was really hoping to get it locally...

hope to get some local replies from this! 

thanks
mark


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You have Paul Garrison and a few others there. I am in TPA-St. Pete area.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Mark,

If you're looking for any vivarium building supplies, you may want to check with Tropical Plant Products. They're on Silver Star Road a block East of OBT. They have tree fern panels, cork bark, and any substrate materials you'll need.


----------



## FHal11 (May 8, 2012)

I'm in Orlando, but I'm just starting out in this hobby too, so I don't really have much in the way of extra materials yet...sorry...


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Mark,
> 
> If you're looking for any vivarium building supplies, you may want to check with Tropical Plant Products. They're on Silver Star Road a block East of OBT. They have tree fern panels, cork bark, and any substrate materials you'll need.


thanks much for the info, ill head that way today!


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

if you guys or anyone in the area meet up ever, lemme know. I would really like to meet a few locals in the hobby. I am just getting into this hobby myself.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

guylovesreef said:


> thanks much for the info, ill head that way today!


They have funky hours sometimes...always best to call ahead before going out there.
Tropical Plant Products

and as Bill said I have many frogs for sale here in Orlando and will continue to in the future.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

guylovesreef said:


> if you guys or anyone in the area meet up ever, lemme know. I would really like to meet a few locals in the hobby. I am just getting into this hobby myself.


I have been toying with the idea of starting a Central Florida or Florida Dendrobatid group/society but we will just have to see as currently I have a lot on my plate professionally and personally.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

SO glad someone in the area sells frogs!! if you do start anything like that lemme know, I too am busy but can help out wherever possible. I will be in touch for some frogs as soon as I get my tank done.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

i have to ask... is it coconut coir fiber that people usually use to attach to a polyurethane foam backgrounds? the tropical plant product place is advertising a 14# bale for only 13$ that just sounds like way more than i could get of eco earth for WAY cheaper, even having a ton left over.... if im wrong with this please let me know hahaha


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

guylovesreef said:


> i have to ask... is it coconut coir fiber that people usually use to attach to a polyurethane foam backgrounds? the tropical plant product place is advertising a 14# bale for only 13$ that just sounds like way more than i could get of eco earth for WAY cheaper, even having a ton left over.... if im wrong with this please let me know hahaha


Coconut fiber and coconut coir are the same. I usually see the coir term used when its imported from Germany.
Yeah, Eco Earth and all those other herp products give you way less product than hydroponics or orchid supply products that are the same.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

guylovesreef said:


> SO glad someone in the area sells frogs!! if you do start anything like that lemme know, I too am busy but can help out wherever possible. I will be in touch for some frogs as soon as I get my tank done.


Yeah, just let me know. You can contact me here, email: [email protected] or PM on the Amazon Frogs Facebook.
I mostly have tinctorius morphs for sale right now but I should have many other species/morphs in the future.

Thanks for the offer! We shall just have to see...its not something I can even think about until closer to 2013.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

yea i found out about the hydroponics store when i was looking for 10 gallons of hydroton online @ vivarium supply sites LOL i was like.... woooooah!!! but i didnt know about the tropical plants stores. and no thanks necessary, always willing to help however i can, just hoping to meet some locals.


----------



## ENIGMAH (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi everybody!
I am in the hobbie too, of course!
I am starting with a new terrarium after having one that i lost... 
I just bought the terrarium. I need everything else.
I want to meet you guys if you do it.

Why dont we start sharing mails, 
and contact # and start a new group here in Orlando?
I think we have quorum... Lets get organized!
Let me know!

[email protected]


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

id love to meet up with locals or get a group going

[email protected]

mark


----------



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure if you guys still plan on meeting up or not...that said, ill be down in orlando at the end of october. ould be cool to meet some other froggers. I can possibly bring along some cuttings of some of my plants. Ill have a better idea of what ill have available around the beggining of october. If you guys are up for a meet let me know.

Brian


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

Im always ready to meet up with other froggers! Im happy to bring clippings or some pups as well. Enigmah and I emailed back and forth once but havent heard back yet. Given its still a couple months away im thinking we can set something up. Feel free to PM or email me, [email protected]

Mark


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Im in the tampa area. Id be interested in a Florida Dendrobatid group/society also. I have a 55 breed fully set up for sale if your interested I have an ad up.


----------

